# Most coolest looking Final Water Starter Pokemon?



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 26, 2010)

Same deal as the others...now that we know how all the final evo water starter pokemon look like. 

Appearance-wise which one out of the lot looks most kickass...?!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 26, 2010)

Feraligatr all the way.


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 26, 2010)

Blastoise. It's a fucking giant turtle with guns coming out of it's back.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 26, 2010)

Barring Swampert, all look fucking badass. That new Water starter is the coolest Gen 5 starter of all 3. Feraligatr takes this one, followed closely by Blastoise, and Empoleon/Daikenki for 3rd.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 26, 2010)

Empoleon.


----------



## Tempest (Oct 26, 2010)

Tough choice, I`d have to go with Blastoise and Empoleon as a close second. You can`t beat two cannons on a tortoise that stands and walks on 2 legs. Bad fuckin` ass.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 26, 2010)

Pingoleon with Tortank as a close second.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 26, 2010)

I have to pick one? They are all awesome...


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2010)

Empoleon .


----------



## sasuki-chan (Oct 26, 2010)

The only water one I always take is Swampert (because I hated the others ones<.<). Design wise Feraligatr is nice too.


----------



## SugarHighRaccoon (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, Feraligatr looks most kickass, but Daikenki has the most awesome cry ever.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

Feraligatr. Trollish smiles = badass


----------



## Vanity (Oct 26, 2010)

Feraligatr by far in my opinion.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 26, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> Blastoise. It's a fucking giant turtle with guns coming out of it's back.



This

Blastoise>Daikenki>Feralgater>>Empoleon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Swampert

Blastoise Daikenki has a very good chance of becoming my favourite though, only time will tell. Feralgater in my opinion hasn't been done any justice. The anime and his game sprites don't make him look as badass as he actually is. There is poster with a sig of him that looks totally beast though. The only reason Empoleon doesn't get totally dusted is because Barry's looked badass in its battle against Paul. Lol Swampert.


----------



## Nois (Oct 26, 2010)

My choice would be:

1. Motherfucking Blastoise [the reason I got interested in Pokemon and my FIRST Pokemon ever]
2. Feraligatr
3. Swampert/Daikenki
4. Empoleon


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

If I ordered them then it would be:
1)Feraligatr
2)Daikenki
3)Blastoise
4)Empoleon
5)Swampert


----------



## Pipe (Oct 26, 2010)

Feraligtr


----------



## Fran (Oct 26, 2010)

Feraligatr is the manliest water Pokémon.
Even though mine's a girl.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 27, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Feraligatr is the manliest water Pok?mon.
> Even though mine's a girl.



Yours is actually a trap.

Not even the game can recognize its true gender.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 27, 2010)

Daikenki + Empoleon


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 27, 2010)

Blastoise and Feraligatr. The penguin king empoleon is cool too. That blue dog is meh.. and the last one looks like a fking micky mouse and is super Ugly!


----------



## The Red Gil (Oct 27, 2010)

Daikenki, closely following Blastoise.

It's a shame Dai is not Water/Fighting though.


----------



## valerian (Oct 27, 2010)

Daikenki and Feraligatr.


----------



## emROARS (Oct 27, 2010)

oh you meant coolest. I thought you meant strongest. 

I choose swampert anyway


----------



## KidTony (Oct 27, 2010)

Feraligatr, but Blastoise is a close second. Swampert is fuggly, Empoleon is cool but forgettable, and I'll never get used to Daikenki.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 27, 2010)

But only about a needle separating him and 



The other three can't even sniff Blastoise's and Feraligatr's jock straps.


----------



## Shinya (Nov 2, 2010)

Blastoise and Empoleon


----------



## ElementX (Nov 2, 2010)

Gil said:


> It's a shame Dai is not Water/Fighting though.



Seconded. 

It is close between Blastoise and Daikenki. Empoleon is in the running too.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow. Daikenki looks so... different.

Feraligatr gmv.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 3, 2010)

Blastoise. Dem canons


----------



## Nois (Nov 3, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Blastoise. Dem canons



Brofist


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2010)

People actually voted for swampert?


----------



## The Red Gil (Nov 3, 2010)

Swampert doesn't even look starter material. Gamageroge actually has a better design than it.


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 3, 2010)

I like Swampert most.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 3, 2010)

Blastoise followed by Gator.


----------



## Distance (Nov 5, 2010)

Feraligatr, but I like Totodile more.


----------



## God (Nov 5, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Feraligatr all the way.



This. I liked Blastoise almost as much, but fondest memories are with Feraligatr so 

Followed by Daikenki, then Empoleon and finally Swampert.


----------



## The SpyGoob (Nov 10, 2010)

feraligatr. it's base is my favourite poke.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 10, 2010)

Blastoise wins so easily.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 10, 2010)

Empoleon followed closely by Feraligatr.


----------



## Netorie (Nov 10, 2010)

Blastoise and Empoleon were always my favorites, but I like them all.


----------



## Sima (Nov 10, 2010)

Blastoise :33


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Nov 10, 2010)

Daikenki, well the whole Mijimaru line really, is the only water starter that has really stuck out to me.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 15, 2010)

Feraligatr is the most baddass starter I have ever seen. The moment I first layed eyes on it (my rival had it), I wanted to quit game, start again, and choose totodile as my starter.

No way was I letting any of my pok?mon near that fucking monster.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 15, 2010)

Easily Feraligatr. When I play Gen II, I go straight for Totodile, because for one, it is an awesome Pokemon. And, the rival has to pick the Grass type, which is one of the worst types in the game. in


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2010)

39 People who voted got their ass whooped by a Feraligatr


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, Swampert gets no love.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 16, 2010)

> Feraligatr is the most baddass starter I have ever seen.





> 39 People who voted got their ass whooped by a Feraligatr





> Easily Feraligatr.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2010)

Empoleon.

The whole royal badass gets me everytime. 

The other three are pretty awesome too however . . .

Swampert is *never* awesome


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2010)

blastoise
Feral
Swampert

i think you get it, they get worse as time goes on


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 16, 2010)

Dexter said:


> blastoise
> Feral
> Swampert
> 
> i think you get it, they get worse as time goes on



Would you consider the penguine and the seal on the same level though?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2010)

i consider them on swamperts level. they lack, well, they lack anything that would make them cool


----------



## Captain America (Nov 22, 2010)

Feraligator for me.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 22, 2010)

Fucking Feraligatr.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 23, 2010)

1.Feraligatr
2.Swampert
3.Blastoise
4.Empoleon
5.Oshawott third Stage


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 23, 2010)

Totodile, what have you become?! It looks like the cute little bugger had a midlife crisis and decided to become a punk rocker named Feraligatr. I like Daikenki's face/head, but his body build is really strange to me. I think I'll just have to fall back on good ol' Blastoise. Although Empoleon looks pretty cool as well.


----------



## Mandala Magic (Nov 25, 2010)

Empoleon is the freakin' most badass coolest looking final water starter! 
Just because it's aweshome with its icy look to it. 

My opinionated ranking though is this:
1) Empoleon, 2) Blastoise, 3) Feraligatr, 4) Swampert, 5) Daikenki.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2010)

Empoleon, he's srs bznz..

should've added mudkip


----------



## Charizard (Nov 28, 2010)

Blastoise hands down.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 28, 2010)

Feraligator


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 29, 2010)

Blastoise 24
Feralgatr 22

Close thread Naoo!!!!!


----------



## Fastener (Dec 3, 2010)

Feraligatr.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 3, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Blastoise 24
> Feralgatr 22
> 
> Close thread Naoo!!!!!



Afraid the gatr's gonna creep up and swallow the tortoise? :ho


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 3, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Afraid the gatr's gonna creep up and swallow the tortoise? :ho



This tortoise has guns:ho


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh yeah? Well Feraligatr has...

... elbows :ho


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Dec 6, 2010)

Feraligator


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 6, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Oh yeah? Well Feraligatr has...
> 
> ... elbows :ho



Blastoise blocks those elbows with it's shell and proceeds to skullbash.:ho


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 6, 2010)

You mean like this? :ho

Blastoise lowered its head!
Blastoise Def rose!
Feraligatr used Dragon Dance!
Feraligatr's Atk rose!
Feraligatr's Speed rose!

Feraligatr used Protect!
Blastoise used Skull Bash!
Feraligatr protected itself!


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

Feraligatr.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> You mean like this? :ho
> 
> Blastoise lowered its head!
> Blastoise Def rose!
> ...



This set rapes
focus sash

yawn
protect
focus blast
swagger


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

I love Yawn + Protect sets 

Glaceon - Snow Cloak
Modest
IVs: 0 Atk
@ BrightPowder / Leftovers
136 HP / 252 SpA / 120 SpD
~Blizzard
~Yawn
~Protect
~Hail

Snorlax - Thick Fat
Adamant
@ Leftovers
208 HP / 160 Atk / 140 Def
~Last Resort
~Belly Drum
~Protect
~Yawn

Didn't know Blastoise learned Yawn. His potential just skyrocketed


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't pick b/w Daikenki, Feraligatr, and Blastoise.


----------



## Meow (Dec 30, 2010)

Empoleon dammit.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 30, 2010)

Feraligatr.

It's like some sort of feral gator, or something.....


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 30, 2010)

Feraligator is the best, with Blastoise in a close second, in my opinion. 

I mean, feraligator is just cool looking like a dinosaur and Blastoise has cannons underneath his shell, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jan 11, 2011)

1. Blastoise/Empoleon
2. Daikenki
3. Feraligatr
4. Swampert


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 11, 2011)

Feraligatr is the toughest and coolest one.... Followed by Blastoise


----------



## RWB (Jan 14, 2011)

Feraligatr>Empoleon>Samurott(Daikenki)>Blastoise>Swampert
Note: They all look awesome.


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd probably say Empoleon since I enjoyed his design.  Blastoise, Swampert, and Feraligatr also look pretty awesome.  I don't really like the  new one though.


----------



## Morpha (Jan 19, 2011)

Ah...I like all of the starters. Except the Chimchar line and Tepig's evos 

I think I like Blastoise/Empoleon best, followed by Daikenki, Swampert, and Feraligator.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Jan 30, 2011)

I have never been a huge fan of water type Pok?mon for my starter. I guess *Swampert* is the most appealing of the bunch.


----------



## Mαri (Jan 30, 2011)

Swampert for me.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

Feraligatr


I love Swampert, but it's appearance was a let down.


----------



## HyugaKunoichi (Feb 6, 2011)

Once again, I gotta go with the classic (though Empoleon is pretty cool) and say Blastoise.


----------



## PikachuAsuncion (Feb 20, 2011)

Blastoise is a badass turtle, 'nuff said.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2011)

Feraligatr imo


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 27, 2011)

Damnit, I can't choose between Samurott and Blastoise.


----------



## Chicama (Feb 27, 2011)

Blastoise or Empoleon.

I really like Empoleon's design and concept, but Blastoise has that nostalgia factor for me. If I had choose, I'd go with Empoleon. Damn close call though.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 27, 2011)

I was going to say Blastoise by far, and then I clicked the spoiler and got my first look at Daikenki. Blastoise is still the coolest looking, but Daikenki is not too far behind. I dislike how Swampert and Feraligatr look.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

feraligatr and blastoise. empoleon looks rather cool too.


----------



## Zach (Feb 28, 2011)

Swampert idk just something about it.


----------



## Escargon (Feb 28, 2011)

*Empolion! I couldnt stand to see the other final stage evolvers of that game. They were so ugly and didnt have any good design. Well i think so anyways.The grass turtle was the ugliest=/*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 28, 2011)

Feraligatr.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

Blastoise baby!!!


----------



## Bioness (Apr 2, 2011)

Even though I hate Feraligatr with a passion, I'm glad that it is beating Blastoise


----------



## SlytherinRayquaza (Apr 2, 2011)

In order:
1- 
2- 
3- 
4- 
5- 

This one was _hard_ after Samurott.
I still love you,Empoleon. ​


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Blastoise has friggin canons, he takes this.


----------



## Psych (Apr 2, 2011)

Blastoise. A huge turtle with cannons on its back. Though the others (minus Swampert) do look neat.

Swampert just looks a bit funky to me.

The water Starters have been the only line which I have not have any complaints about really with their looks.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 8, 2011)

its a tie between Blastoise and Feraligatr those two are amazing


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 9, 2011)

I think we all agree 1. generation starters were EPIC! So Blastoise..


----------



## AriWolf (Apr 21, 2011)

Feraligatr. 8D Without a doubt.
My favourite starter types differ from generation to generation, but I have never loved a water pokemon the way I love my feraligatr.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Sassy (May 3, 2011)

_Empoleon_ will forever be cool in my eyes.


----------



## Lavender banned (Jul 1, 2011)

Feraligatr .


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 1, 2011)

Blastoise wins and lol swampert


----------



## Oppip (Aug 4, 2011)

I gonna go with Empoleon on this one.


----------



## Sub0123 (Aug 6, 2011)

I think Daikenki looks the best.


----------



## Violence (Aug 10, 2011)

Most kick ass? Feraligatr and Blatoise :33


----------



## SPN (Aug 13, 2011)

Blastoise ftw.
Empoleon is a close second because he's a tank


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2011)

I like Swampert the best, only because it made the Hoenn region so easy...

In terms of coolness, I like Blastoise and Feraligatr more


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 14, 2011)

It's a tough choice, Water is my favorite type of starter...

I'd probably pick Empoleon though.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2011)

Zeraligatr easily :]


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 16, 2011)

Swampert for me


----------



## dymlos (Aug 16, 2011)

Blastoise.  But the others are awesome too excluding Empoleon.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 25, 2011)

Feraligatr > A few empty space > Blastoise, Swampert & Empoleon > Daikenki.


----------



## YujiroHanma (Aug 25, 2011)

Feraligator and Blastoise.
PERIOD.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 25, 2011)

Emperor Napoleon


----------



## Kuja (Sep 2, 2011)

Empoleon, I really liked 4th gen despite all the hate on the gen itself


----------



## mhasemore (Sep 20, 2011)

While i think Daikenki looks the most powerful; he isn't. Water wise Empoleon is the best Water user. (Surf obviously)


----------



## Eonflare (Sep 26, 2011)

I think Feraligatr looks pretty cool. With Blastoise, I just don't get how it could have built-in cannons. It seems a bit unnatural to me.


----------



## xetal (Oct 19, 2011)

feraligatr


----------



## bitethedust (Oct 20, 2011)

Feraligator, so badass that the actual game couldnt has all the name on screen in the gold/silver/crystal games.
Is just THAT badass.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 20, 2011)

Feraligatr is badass, but it's stats are just awful. 

Blastoise looks so tough. 

Samurott looks pretty amazing.

Ehh, I can't decide.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 29, 2011)

Feraligatr, with the right sprite.


----------



## Primavera (Nov 7, 2011)

Feraligatr gets my vote for most badass-looking, but Empoleon is my personal favorite.


----------



## mhasemore (Nov 7, 2011)

Feraligatr I'd say but Empoleon is by far the most useful.


----------



## Ice Prince (Nov 8, 2011)

I prefer Empoleon.


----------



## Kiss (Nov 9, 2011)

Blastoise


----------

